# Things will get better



## zeborah (Dec 10, 2005)

I just wish things would get better.  I'm having so much difficulty with my finances.  I just want to get out of debt.  If I didn't need to eat, I wouldn't just to save that bit of money.  Some day it'll be Okay.  I know it will, I just have to perservere.


----------



## ThatLady (Dec 10, 2005)

It's always tough when you're trying to make ends meet and the string just isn't quite long enough. I'm sorry you're having these problems, hon, as I know how difficult it can be. Just keep putting one foot in front of the other and do the best you can. The time will come when you'll look back on this and remember how you fought through it.


----------



## Diana (Dec 11, 2005)

I wish you the best of luck zeborah.  You might not know this, but you actually have a very positive attitude.  You said that you know things will get better.  That's a huge part of having things get better - just to know and believe that they will.  I know what it's like to worry about money and the future.  Just like ThatLady said, keep going, do as best you can and in the the end you will see what you've accomplished.


----------

